# Some good news to combat the bad news about toxins



## Random264 (17/9/20)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...urce=nl&utm_medium=news&utm_campaign=nid-8537

The United Kingdom’s independent Committee on Toxicity of Chemicals in Food, Consumer Products and the Environment (COT) looked at electronic nicotine and non-nicotine delivery systems and found vaping products “are likely to reduce the harm to health if used as a replacement for conventional cigarettes”.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH (17/9/20)

Well there's a surprise for you.

Yanks: vApInG kIlLs ArE KiDs!

Brits: Bollocks. When we said safer, we meant safer. Here's the science.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------

